# OS X LION



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjours à tous, je voudrais savoir quesqui chance sous OS X LION, que sur Ma version OS X 10.6.8????? Et à quoi sert OS X LION!!!! Et si possible ou le trouver???? Please Merci d'avance, je demande c'est renseignement cars, je suis debut sur Mac!!!!! Et si vous voulez j'ai un MACBOOK, et pour savoir si il est compatible avec la version OS X LION!!!!! Merci, A oui enfin si on peut me dire lequel OS X est le meilleur car il y en à plein!!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,


Lion : du coup ça te fait de la lecture pour le WE 

Un conseil : si tu tentes le passage à Lion, garde toi une bonne sauvegarde (type clone) bien au chaud, dès fois que tu veuilles faire le chemin inverse.

Quant au meilleur OS X, c'est celui qui ne plante pas dans ta configuration et qui te permet de bosser de manière efficace  (10.6.8 semble très bon).


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Septembre 2011)

Salut !

Regarde juste au dessus, il y a un bandeau avec marqué "Notices"...
Ben t'aura sûrement plein d'infos 

Allez, un peu de courage, fait quelques recherches, et même sur Google tu trouveras tout ce que tu voudras ! 



PS: un tout petit effort aussi pour l'orthographe 
PPS: Lion est en téléchargement payant sur le Mac App Store, l'icone bleu avec un pinceau et une règle dans ton dock !


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

Merci à toi Sly54, d'avoir repondue aussi vite!!!!! Tu pourrais ment dire d'avantage ou pas sur OS X LION et pour savoir se qui fait en plus??? Et j'ai vue aussi OS X LEapert un truc comme sa!!!!!!! C'est quoi se lui là??? Et toi tu à lequelle??? Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2011)

Leopard 10.5 ne fait plus rien. Il est mort ou c'est tout comme.

Tu débute ? Reste sur Mac OS X 10.6.8 pour l'instant.

Lion c'est ça : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/

Alléchant. :love:

Néanmoins.

&#8212; Nécessite 4 Go de Ram pour bien fonctionner.
&#8212; N'en est encore qu'à la version 10.7.1 et comporte quelques bugs plus ou moins contraignants selon les machines, voire carrément handicapants.
&#8212; Avant de migrer il convient de s'enquérir de la compatibilité des logiciels et périphériques qu'on utilise.
&#8212; Lion ne supporte plus les logiciels pour PPC (l'ancienne génération de Macs d'avant 2006) alors que 10.6 Snow Leopard embarque toujours Rosetta, un émulateur à cette fin.

Bref, familiarise-toi avec Mac OS X 10.6 et renseigne-toi sur Lion pendant que les kamikazes dans mon genre essuyent les plâtres du nouvel OS X. :rateau:

Il n'y a pas pas urgence à upgrader, loin de là.


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

Ok Merci à toi, toi tu me conseille la quel entre le LION ou LEOPARD??? Cars j'ai un MacBook


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2011)

Gn7 a dit:


> Ok Merci à toi, toi tu me conseille la quel entre le LION ou LEOPARD??? Cars j'ai un MacBook



Tu ne peux pas installer un système antérieur à celui fourni avec ta machine.

Encore une fois : 10.5 Leopard c'est fini. Obsolète. Oublie.

10.5 = Leopard = 2007-2009
10.6 = Snow Leopard = 2009-2011
10.7 = Lion = 2011- +

Le conseil c'est de rester en 10.6.8 ensuite tu verras selon ton usage si Lion est bien indiqué.

Des MacBook il y en a plusieurs modèles. Il faut plus de renseignements si tu veux des conseils plus précis.

Dans la barre de menu > la pomme noire > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos

Regarde ton modèle, ta configuration (Ram - vitesse processeur - carte graphique - etc ... )


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Gn7 a dit:


> Ok Merci à toi, toi tu me conseille la quel entre le LION ou LEOPARD??? Cars j'ai un MacBook




Et sinon, à part ne pas lire ce qui t'est répondu, tu fais quoi dans la vie?

:rateau:


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

OK merci!!!!
voilà ma configue: 

Processeur 2.26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 2 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
Carte Graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
Systeme MAC OS X Version 10.6.8

Voilà à peut pret se que tu ma demande!!! Je voudrais savoir si je peut change de OS en version Snow Leopar ou Lion???? Merci d'avance!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2011)

Techniquement, ça va. Tu peux passer en 10.7.

Je recommande quand même d'augmenter la Ram à 4 Go minimum.


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

Ok , donc tu me conseille lequelle Snow ou lion????


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Tu es DEJA sous Snow Leopard (10.6.x)
Pour Lion (10.7.x), tu es trop juste avec tes 2Go de RAM (il faudra songer à passer à 4Go si tu veux migrer vers Lion -loin d'être nécessaire et judicieux, et c'est un utilisateur de Lion que te le dit-).
Pour passer à Lion, il faut l'acheter (23&#8364 sur le Mac App Store.


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2011)

Gn7 a dit:


> Voilà à peut pret se que tu ma demande!!! Je voudrais savoir si je peut change de OS en version Snow Leopar *ou* Lion???? Merci d'avance!!!!!!





Gn7 a dit:


> Ok , donc tu me conseille lequelle Snow ou lion????



Dis, tu le fais exprès ?!...
Ta machine *EST* sous Snow Leopard !...
Pis un effort sur la rédaction de tes messages, serait le bienvenu...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

Gn7 a dit:


> e voudrais savoir si je peut change de OS en version Snow Leopar ou Lion???? Merci d'avance!!!!!!


Techniquement tu peux.
Mais si tu ne *sais* pas pourquoi tu veux passer à Lion, alors reste (pour l'instant) sous SnowLeopard.

Tu peux suivre les conseils ci dessus de passer à 4 Go de RAM.


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

Non je suis pas sous Snow Leopard!!!! En tous cas c'est pas Marque!!!!!!


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> _(à 12h20)_
> 10.5 = Leopard = 2007-2009
> *10.6 = Snow Leopard = 2009-2011*
> 10.7 = Lion = 2011- +





Gn7 a dit:


> _(à 12h30)_
> voilà ma configue:
> 
> Processeur 2.26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> ...





edd72 a dit:


> _(à 12h34)_
> *Tu es DEJA sous Snow Leopard (10.6.x)*




......


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2011)

Gn7 a dit:


> Non je suis pas sous Snow Leopard!!!! En tous cas c'est pas Marque!!!!!!


Et ça, qu'est-ce que c'est ?!...
 


Gn7 a dit:


> Systeme MAC OS X Version 10.6.8


Il faudrait un peu (vraiment) lire ce que les autres répondent à tes messages !...



Moonwalker a dit:


> 10.5 = Leopard = 2007-2009
> 10.6 = Snow Leopard = 2009-2011
> 10.7 = Lion = 2011- +




 Tu es sous Snow Leopard, alors maintenant, tu intègres ce fait, s'il te plait.
Et ta véritable question, dorénavant, est de savoir si tu passe à Lion...


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

A OK OK pardon, donc je peut passez en LION??? ou pas dejà avec mes 2go????


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas... qu'est ce qu'on (dont moi) t'a répondu à ce sujet?


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

Normalement oui!!!!!!! il passe déja avec mes 2go et mon Prosecceseur!!!!!!


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Si tu veux, tu peux (2Go c'est ce qu'indique Apple)
Nous on te dit qu'en dessous de 4Go, ça va être une catastrophe.

Après tu fais ce que tu veux.


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci et une derniere question, si j'installe esque je perd tous ou pas???? Locigiel, musique etc..... tout quoi!!!!!


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Non, tu ne perds rien. A noter que tu ne pourras pas revenir en arrière (vers SL) sans formatage, par contre.

Ce qui ne t'empêche pas de faire une sauvegarde (comme il se doit...).


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

OK, et comme je suis debutant commen on fait une sauvegarde please!!!!!!


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2011)

Un peu de lecture : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

Si tu pouvais aussi te relire avant de poster, cela ne serait pas du luxe.


----------



## Gn7 (23 Septembre 2011)

OK merci pour tout ses renseignement sa ma bien servie!!!!!


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Tu copies tes fichiers sur un périphérique externe, ton fait un clone ou tu utilises Time Machine http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html

Bref, tu fais une copie au moins de fichiers que tu ne veux en aucun cas perdre, ailleurs.

Voila de la lecture pour ton week-end:
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/tutoriaux.html


(grillé par wath68 )


----------

